# DC T.Rice Status good for wide feet?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I can get a pair of these for a great deal, but I cant seem to find info on how they fit in terms of narrow or wide. Also seemed to find a lot of comments saying they fit small and to get a size or .5 bigger than usual.
I'll be ordering online so be nice to nail the size.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

u really shouldnt be buying boots before at least trying them on before hand. everybody's foot is different so there's no real way of telling how they will fit or if they will even fit at all. sure u can get a great deal but wants the point in wasting money on something thats just going to put u in a heap of discomfort and pain? 

i have to laugh at all the idiots that come into the shop i work at and open with the line "i bought these boots online and they dont fit, can you help me?"


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haven't tried DC on since the 2012 season but I thought the judge and ceptor fit wider than norm. Seems like there's some agreement on that. Never tried on the TRice. 

Fits might have changed in 2 seasons. But I would put DC in the category of wider fits with Vans and 32.


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

DC def a wider fit as my fat feet fit nicely in my judge boa's.
I am a size 11 foot and bought size 12's if that helps


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> u really shouldnt be buying boots before at least trying them on before hand. everybody's foot is different so there's no real way of telling how they will fit or if they will even fit at all. sure u can get a great deal but wants the point in wasting money on something thats just going to put u in a heap of discomfort and pain?
> 
> i have to laugh at all the idiots that come into the shop i work at and open with the line "i bought these boots online and they dont fit, can you help me?"


Exactly that. [/thread]


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> u really shouldnt be buying boots before at least trying them on before hand. everybody's foot is different so there's no real way of telling how they will fit or if they will even fit at all. sure u can get a great deal but wants the point in wasting money on something thats just going to put u in a heap of discomfort and pain?
> 
> i have to laugh at all the idiots that come into the shop i work at and open with the line "i bought these boots online and they dont fit, can you help me?"


Gee thanks steezus, I had no idea idea I wouldn't be able to try them on, I was thinking if they didn't fit my only option would be to go to my local shop for some help.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> u really shouldnt be buying boots before at least trying them on before hand. everybody's foot is different so there's no real way of telling how they will fit or if they will even fit at all. sure u can get a great deal but wants the point in wasting money on something thats just going to put u in a heap of discomfort and pain?
> 
> i have to laugh at all the idiots that come into the shop i work at and open with the line "i bought these boots online and they dont fit, can you help me?"





Fergatron2000 said:


> Haven't tried DC on since the 2012 season but I thought the judge and ceptor fit wider than norm. Seems like there's some agreement on that. Never tried on the TRice.
> 
> Fits might have changed in 2 seasons. But I would put DC in the category of wider fits with Vans and 32.





Anaru said:


> DC def a wider fit as my fat feet fit nicely in my judge boa's.
> I am a size 11 foot and bought size 12's if that helps


Thanks guys. 
@ Anaru, Do you also have a wide board or do the 12's still fit on a regular board. Is the 12 similar to an 11 from a different brand?


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

freshy said:


> Thanks guys.
> @ Anaru, Do you also have a wide board or do the 12's still fit on a regular board. Is the 12 similar to an 11 from a different brand?


No I don't. I ride a lib tech dark series 159 and a skate banana 154 and not in the wide sizes. Don't have any issues (that I notice) with heal or toe drag.

Only other boots I've had we're some Salomon's size 12 but fit was fine.


----------

